
Ask HN: Used to work for a YC backed company when I was 15 - kelvincobanaj
I used to work for a Y Combinator backed company as a full stack web dev when I was 15. I recently developed an iOS game as a weekend project. A few months ago I had a job offer from Twitter but they couldn&#x27;t sponsor visa as I was under 18. Right now I am developing an iOS social dating app for a client. When I was around 9 - 10 years old, I started experimenting with linux which I very much enjoyed, so I decided to start a game hosting service that made me around $2k back then.<p>Now that the senior year of high school is approaching, I am starting to check out a few colleges. I really like Stanfords curriculum, so I am considering applying there. Any suggestions about any other university or college things I should keep in mind while applying to maximise my options?<p>You can find me on twitter: @kelvincobanaj, or email me at ping@kelvin.ninja.
======
GFischer
You'll probably have better success getting answers if you change the
submission title to Ask HN :)

I think many people in your situation have asked about going or not going, and
the answer has always been: it depends :) , mostly on your perceived goals.

If I had the choice at your age, I'd go for it.

See for example this thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9754305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9754305)

~~~
kelvincobanaj
Thanks! I added Ask HN to the title.

~~~
GFischer
Not many replies unfortunately :( . Maybe you can resubmit the question later.

~~~
kelvincobanaj
Yeah, I guess I will wait some more and then repost it again :S

------
mateoprifti
Wow, you have achieved so much at such a young age. College is very important
and a great way to extend your network by meeting new people that share common
interests as you. But it all depends on your goals and what you want to
achieve.

~~~
kelvincobanaj
Thanks! I always try to extend my network as much as possible.

~~~
GFischer
I agree with this advice. University is a great place to find other people who
share your interests, and professors can make great mentors too.

